# REPOST: You can have your own free DBSTalk E-Mail address



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

I've mentioned this before but I wanted to repost this in case some of the newer people haven't seen it. You can have your own DBSTalk E-Mail address. You can choose whatever name you like with the @dbstalk.com extension so it would look something like this:

[email protected]

The great thing is that you don't need to change your existing e-mail address. All e-mail addressed to [email protected] will get automatically forwarded to your "real" e-mail address. As a registered user, this works great if you would like to place a visible e-mail address in your user profile without revealing your actual address. Also works great in other places on the net such as newsgroups or other forums.

If you would like to have an e-mail address, just e-mail me your requested username and your "real" address so I can set you up ( [email protected] ). Since this is a private venture, you will not receive any SPAM messages from me unless it's an important announcement. Sign up today and hurry...good names are going fast!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2002)

and can't wait for it to start working!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2002)

I set you up yesterday Geronimo along with a few others but for some reason it's taking longer than normal for the pointers to get updated. I just e-mailed my domain manager to find out what's going on. Hopefully you will be up and running sometime today. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2002)

Thought I would run this thread up the flagpole one more time to make sure our new users know about this free service. *BUMP*


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2002)

when I did have a problem they contacted me and we resolved it.


These guys should work in the CSR departmetn of either DBS provider. I wish other forums were this helpful and communicative.


----------

